# North GA. BASS My Biggest Yet.



## Big Buck Down N GA (Apr 17, 2013)

Guess the weight, I think my scales were broke that day. but i'll tell ya what they said it weighed.


----------



## BUCK 87JT (Apr 18, 2013)

8.5


----------



## Hoss (Apr 18, 2013)

Looks like you got yourself a fine trophy.

Hoss


----------



## bhblackwell (Apr 19, 2013)

Man i would like to have one on the wall like that congrats


----------



## Big Buck Down N GA (Apr 21, 2013)

The scales said it was 6.26 pounds after being in the back of my truck for about 2 1/2 hours but It was my first big bass, Thanks guys.


----------



## LittleHolder (May 2, 2013)

I would say your scales were right!  I do know that it was fun and you are proud and it looks great!  If it weighed 6 lbs or 76 lbs it is awesome and now you got to get one bigger!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## William32 (May 8, 2013)

nice first one i put on the wall was just over 6 and is still one of my favorites


----------



## Hittin Bombs (Jul 22, 2013)

nice bass


----------



## ghadarits (Jul 24, 2013)

6.5 sounds about right. If its a trophy to you then its a trophy you should be proud of. I sure was proud of the first bass I caught that weighed 6lbs. I remember it like it was yesterday. I was 13yo and fishing was my life in the summer. Finish the chores and run to the pond and stay till dark. I wouldn’t throw anything but a red shad culprit for a year after I caught her...LOL

Congrats on a nice catch!!


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Jul 25, 2013)

hard to tell...I was gonna guess 7...


----------



## siberian1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Nice fish Congrats!!


----------



## AQuiverFull (Aug 18, 2013)

Beautiful fish... Congrats


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 21, 2013)

Live weight and dead weight are different , that is why fish are weighted live for tournaments , besides release.
A fish dehydrates very quickly when it dies , it can lose anywhere from 1/2 Lb to 3/4 of a pound.


----------



## dhuss99 (Aug 22, 2013)

nice fish


----------



## BAILS_DEEP (Dec 7, 2013)

6+ looks about right


----------

